# any group ride in queens



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

looking for noob friendly group rides around Queens, but will travel to some parts of Long Island. 
Thanks


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

there is http://www.tourdequeens.org/ tomorrow


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Triangle ride leaves out of Garden City, its a fast one. Call Babylon Bike (among others) for details.


----------

